# Rockie,rockie, rockie, ?'s



## steve bellinger (Mar 5, 2014)

Have never made a call in my life, but bought a few cheap kits from Penn state ind. Figure if I mess them up it's a learning experience. Still would like them to look good. ? #1, can I take a tubed grunt call and turn it into a all wood grunt? Would it still sound like it should if I did this? ?#2, I also picked up a couple single reed duck call's from them, and I would like to know what would be the finished size for these blanks? I know what ya all ask for when buying or trading for the blanks, just don't know what size you turn then down to. I do have there instructions, but they don't tell ya much. If anyone has a pic with the measurements on them and woun't mind sharing I would more that appreciate it. Sorry for all the ?'s but like I said I'm as rookie as you can get when it comes to this.


----------



## SENC (Mar 5, 2014)

On the duck calls, I assume you're asking about the size of the barrel? If you pick up 10 different calls you'd get 10 different sizes, but as a general rule they are 2.75" to 3.5" in length. Measure the length of the part of inserts you got that would be inside the barrel and add a minimum .5" (assuming you bought inserts). Also consider the length of the insert that will be exposed at the end of the barrel... aesthetically I prefer a call where that is 30%-50% the length of the barrel. Double check the thickness of the insert (the part that will be inside the barrel), but I bet it is 5/8", so that would be the size hole you'd need to drill the barrel. Hope that helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 6, 2014)

Henry yep that helps. I didn't relies that there wasn't a standard size for these. I guess my best bet is just take some blanks I don't care about and try to come up with some thing that I think looks good. Then after I'm happy using crappy wood, move on to the good stuff. O and yea these are inserts, and they do call for a 5/8 hole. Thanks man.


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 6, 2014)

Steve, first off, welcome to call making. Right now, I am sitting at my call final assembly area (formerly know as our dining room table). So be prepared for this to over take your life.

Deer grunts are a great call to start with, because you basically can't screw them up. I have never used the kits that PSI or Hut sell, so I don't have any info to share for those. 

I use a 3" +- blank for the barrel and a 4" +- blank for the exhaust. Drill the blanks out to 5/8" and shape them however you want. I use a piece of 5/8" x 2" delrin rod and drill it out 1/2" to hold these reed assemblies.

http://thogamecallsstore.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=48&product_id=146

Epoxy 1/2 of the delrin tube into the exhaust, insert the reed into the exposed half and slide it into the barrel.

When time allows in the next few days, I will take some pics of one as I make it.

One thing to keep in mind, despite what some will lead you to believe, call making isn't a black art full of secrets and precise measurements (goose calls and turkey trumpets excepted). Make some sawdust and have fun with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 6, 2014)

Brent thanks. Makes sense, and will be looking forward to seeing some pics as they help a bunch.


----------



## ghost1066 (Mar 6, 2014)

What they said . For duck and goose calls I use a 3" blank and that is close to the finished length. For all wood deer I use an 8" blank cut in half so I can match the grain. Industry standard to me for duck call interior is 5/8" and 7/8" for goose. Deer I drill the barrel to 3/4" and the insert 1/2" for about an inch then 3/4" to the exhaust end. 

While some call dimensions aren't critical for other calls it is absolutely critical and as little a 1/32" can mean the difference between a user and firewood. Having said that duck, goose, deer, predator are more forgiving than say pot calls which can and will give you fits as my burn pile will attest. 

Welcome to being a maker.


----------



## steve bellinger (Mar 6, 2014)

Well Tommy, I'm gonna give it a try. Now as far as being a maker I doubt i'll ever be that as I like turning the artsy stuff to much. Just though I'd at least try my hand at them at least ounce.


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 7, 2014)

Steve, I posted a little tutorial for making the barrel and exhaust for a grunt call in the Class Room section. Let me know if you have any questions, I'll be glad to help. 

Brent


----------



## Tclem (Mar 7, 2014)

I make duck calls if someone ask for one. I buy the tuned inserts from kwack weaker or echo. IMO you can't go wrong. @BrentWin ( correct me if I'm wrong ) has a tutorial on how to turn the insert into an all wood duck call.


----------

